
Facebook’s Onavo Gives Social-Media Firm Inside Peek at Rivals’ Users - rayuela
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebooks-onavo-gives-social-media-firm-inside-peek-at-rivals-users-1502622003
======
epberry
This reminds me of what they supposedly did with Parse which helped them get a
better picture of the mobile landscape. It's a very clever strategy - keep
buying auxiliary companies who's data can shape strategy. It's yet another
advantage of being very large.

